# Was ist los bei Siemens?



## AUDSUPERUSER (3 September 2008)

Ich habe gerade in den Nachrichten einen Bericht über den Stellenabbau bei Siemens gesehen.

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Siemens-plant-radikalen-Stellenabbau--/meldung/110009

Was ist los bei Siemens? Was ist die Ursache? 15000 Stellen?

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## vierlagig (3 September 2008)

die haben seit kurzem einen neuen super-entwickler ... der macht das jetzt alles mit links und 40 fieber 

... die 40 fieber scheint er meiner meinung nach übrigens immer zu haben, anders kann ich mir seine entgleisungen nicht erklären...


----------



## Manfred Stangl (3 September 2008)

4L
ich glaub du glaubst zu wissen*ROFL*


----------



## Ralle (3 September 2008)

Na ja, der Bericht stammt noch vom Juni. Es geht um zu hohe Verwaltungskosten, das wird wie immer bereinigt, Verwaltung ausbauen, Arbeiterpack rausschmeißen, man kann ja schließlich in China produzieren.:icon_twisted:

Das ganze Manager-Pack sollte man vor Gericht zerren, wegen Korruption und Bereicherung, aber das wird wohl nie passieren.

PS: Ne, zuallererst wegen Unfähigkeit!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 September 2008)

@Ralle
...das Manager Pack ist teilweise vor Gericht gezogen wegen der Koruption (konnte man Wochenlang in der Presse verfolgen) um die Strafe wieder reinzuholen werden jetzt wahrscheinlich die Nichtmanager entlassen.....

schönen Abend


----------



## Ralle (3 September 2008)

Reparatur schrieb:


> @Ralle
> ...das Manager Pack ist teilweise vor Gericht gezogen wegen der Koruption (konnte man Wochenlang in der Presse verfolgen) um die Strafe wieder reinzuholen werden jetzt wahrscheinlich die Nichtmanager entlassen.....
> 
> schönen Abend



Ist eigentlich schon wer verurteilt? Und ist sein komplettes zusammengerafftes  Vermögen eingezogen worden?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 September 2008)

...ich habe das nur überflogen ich glaube aber der Finanzvorstand musste dran glauben, der war ziemlich oben angesiedelt....


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 September 2008)

hier ein auszug
*Siemens-Prozess*

*Bewährungsstrafe für Angeklagten*

© ZEIT ONLINE, dpa, Reuters  28.7.2008 - 14:12 Uhr 

Im ersten Prozess um den Schmiergeld-Skandal bei Siemens hat das Landgericht München den Ex-Manager Reinhard S. zu zwei Jahren auf Bewährung verurteilt. Außerdem muss er eine Geldstrafe von 108.000 Euro zahlen....

schönen Abend noch


----------



## eYe (3 September 2008)

Och der arme Kerl, nun muss er eventuell doch einen der 3 Luxuswagen aus der Garage verkaufen. Oder vielleicht doch nur den 6 wöchigen Urlaub auf Mauritius für dieses Jahr streichen...


----------



## Ralle (3 September 2008)

eYe schrieb:


> Och der arme Kerl, nun muss er eventuell doch einen der 3 Luxuswagen aus der Garage verkaufen. Oder vielleicht doch nur den 6 wöchigen Urlaub auf Mauritius für dieses Jahr streichen...



Wenn er Glück hat, darf er seine Frau abgeben, das wär dann noch ein zusätzliches Trostpflaster .


----------



## zotos (3 September 2008)

Ich habe schon mal erwähnt: Die filetieren ihren Konzern und verkaufen das häppchenweise. Siehe Siemens Gigaset usw.

Und wegen den tausenden von Stellen ;o) So ein träger Haufen kann ja nicht auf einen Schlag um einen solchen Faktor effektiver werden. Die schmeißen das Personal raus und holen sich Personaldienstleister ins Haus. Das hat doch mal wieder was mit dem "Shareholder Value" zu tun.

Siemens ist doch bekanntlich ein Volkseigener Betrieb (Quelle: Volker Pispers)


----------



## Jumper (3 September 2008)

> Die schmeißen das Personal raus und holen sich Personaldienstleister ins Haus


Und das geht mit der Zeit auf die Qualität!---> Qualität lässt nach!
Oder was denkt ihr!?
In welchen Bereichen wollen die jetzt eingentlich hauptzächlich Stellen abbauen??


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (4 September 2008)

Jumper schrieb:


> Und das geht mit der Zeit auf die Qualität!---> Qualität lässt nach!
> Oder was denkt ihr!?
> In welchen Bereichen wollen die jetzt eingentlich hauptzächlich Stellen abbauen??


 
Qualität und Siemens? 
Zwei Welten begegnen sich. 

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## Markus (4 September 2008)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Qualität und Siemens?
> Zwei Welten begegnen sich.
> 
> Gruss
> Audsuperuser


 
nana jetzt übertreibt mal nicht.

siemens ist nicht gleich siemens!

was über über das managerpack gesagt wurde, dem kann ich nichts hinzuzufügen - dank an dieser stelle auch an volker pispers...

aber deswegen alles schlcht machen und solche superschlauen sprüche wie oben im zitat abzulassen finde ich nicht in ordnung!

ich wettere hier im forum auch gerne gegen siemens wenn mir wieder was an dem kram nicht passt, und im großen und ganzen nehmen die vielen siemensianer hier im forum das eine oder andere vielleicht sogar auch auf - siehe wincc flexible 2008.

vielleicht sollte man hin und wieder auch mal DANKE sagen und sich solche sprüche einfach sparen, das ist sicher positiv für die motivation derere siemensiander die hier mitlesen und wohl am wenigsten für das ganze können!


----------



## johnij (4 September 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> nana jetzt übertreibt mal nicht.
> 
> siemens ist nicht gleich siemens!
> 
> ...


 *ACK*

Große Fressen gibt es überall.
S hat den Löwenanteil weltweit was die Autamation angeht
Wenn man mit einem Produkt nicht zufrieden ist, soll man sich was besseres suchen (wenn es überhaupt gibt).PUUUnkt


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (4 September 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> nana jetzt übertreibt mal nicht.
> 
> siemens ist nicht gleich siemens!
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Markus

Dann sei mal froh, dass Du der Administrator bist.
Andere wären für einen solchen Beitrag gesperrt worden.

Du solltest eigenlich an den Smilies erkennen, dass der Beitrag eher Spass als ernst war. Und da er im Stammtisch und in dem von mir gestarteten Thread war, finde ich das auch in Ordnung.

Was hast Du? Heute schlecht gelaunt? So kenne ich Dich garnicht.

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## Markus (4 September 2008)

@johnij
 zugegeben, dich habe ich jetzt glatt vergessen als ich das da oben geschrieben habe, aber wie sagt man so schön: "ausnahmen bestätigen die regel"...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 September 2008)

...da muß ich den Markus recht geben. Ich habe mal einen CNC-Lehrgang bei Siemens gehabt und der Dozent war kurz vor der Rente, somit auch bei seit den Anfangstagen der SPS bzw. CNC dabei. Hat dann lange in der Endwicklung gearbeitet. Seine aussagen waren das Neuentwicklungen bzw. verbesserungen oft ausgebramst werden wal das Alte erhalten bleiben muß für das eigene Haus sprich Siemens und auch die großen Kunden.
Wenn mann dann so viel alten Balast mit sich rumschleppt ist es nicht leicht neuerungen durchzusetzen.
Da hat es ein kleiner Hersteller wie jetzt "Beckhoff" leichter da bestimmt der Chef noch selber, der ist noch vorhanden und kann auch alleine Endscheiden.....


----------



## Markus (4 September 2008)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Hallo Markus
> 
> Dann sei mal froh, dass Du der Administrator bist.
> Andere wären für einen solchen Beitrag gesperrt worden.


 
haste da jetzt auch irgendwelche smilies vergessen oder wie soll ich das verstehen?



> Du solltest eigenlich an den Smilies erkennen, dass der Beitrag eher Spass als ernst war. Und da er im Stammtisch und in dem von mir gestarteten Thread war, finde ich das auch in Ordnung.


 
habe ich aber nicht, liegt vermutlich daran dass ich auch nur so ein humorloser eigenbrötler von programmierer bin, in dem fall erkennen es aber die siemens entwickler auch nicht... 



> Was hast Du? Heute schlecht gelaunt? So kenne ich Dich garnicht.
> 
> Gruss
> Audsuperuser


 
nö mir gehts prima... 
höchtens dicke eier...


----------



## eYe (4 September 2008)

Reparatur schrieb:


> ...da muß ich den Markus recht geben. Ich habe mal einen CNC-Lehrgang bei Siemens gehabt und der Dozent war kurz vor der Rente, somit auch bei seit den Anfangstagen der SPS bzw. CNC dabei. Hat dann lange in der Endwicklung gearbeitet. Seine aussagen waren das Neuentwicklungen bzw. verbesserungen oft ausgebramst werden wal das Alte erhalten bleiben muß für das eigene Haus sprich Siemens und auch die großen Kunden.
> Wenn mann dann so viel alten Balast mit sich rumschleppt ist es nicht leicht neuerungen durchzusetzen.
> Da hat es ein kleiner Hersteller wie jetzt "Beckhoff" leichter da bestimmt der Chef noch selber, der ist noch vorhanden und kann auch alleine Endscheiden.....



Entschuldige die Zwischenfrage, aber ist deutsch eine Fremdsprache für dich?
Wenn ich das oben lese stellen sich mir ja die Nackenhaare auf und meine Rechtschreibung ist schon absolut grausam


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (4 September 2008)

Hallo Markus



> haste da jetzt auch irgendwelche smilies vergessen oder wie soll ich das verstehen?


 
Stimmt habe ich vergessen. Dafür bekommst Du jetzt ganz viele ROFLMAOROFLMAOROFLMAOROFLMAOROFLMAOROFLMAOROFLMAO



> dass ich auch nur so ein humorloser eigenbrötler von programmierer bin


 
Selbsterkenntnis ist der erste Weg zur Besserung ROFLMAO



> höchtens dicke eier


 
Dafür müsstest Du dich jetzt sperren *ROFL*

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## repök (4 September 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> *ACK*
> 
> Große Fressen gibt es überall.
> S hat den Löwenanteil weltweit was die Autamation angeht
> Wenn man mit einem Produkt nicht zufrieden ist, soll man sich was besseres suchen (wenn es überhaupt gibt).PUUUnkt



Ich hatte mal ein Toaster von Siemens, der war gut.
Ich habe eine Waschmaschiene von Siemens, auch nicht schlecht.
Unsere Kunden haben S7'en und S5'en im Einsatzt, alles zu gebrauchen.

Aber was haben sich die Herren "mal Entwickler" bei WinCC Flexible gedacht? Kann mir das einer beantworten? Die haben ProTool ein wenig bunter gemacht, und was weiter? Und so ein Mist muss man dann noch kaufen, und das jedes Jahr neu. 
Von dem SCL-Kompiler will ich jetzt nicht anfangen. Der ist seit Jahren scheisse.

Ist doch zum heulen. Ehrlich.

Deswegen versuchen wir unsere Kunden von etwas anderem zu überzeugen. Bei vielen klappt es, alleine schon wegen der Versions-Politik die Siemens da treibt.
Edit: Von anderen Panels zu überzeugen


----------



## Ralle (5 September 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> *ACK*
> 
> Große Fressen gibt es überall.
> S hat den Löwenanteil weltweit was die Autamation angeht
> Wenn man mit einem Produkt nicht zufrieden ist, soll man sich was besseres suchen (wenn es überhaupt gibt).PUUUnkt



Na, das Lob von dir wird sich Markus wohl im Kalender anstreichen.

Ich kannte noch andere Leute, die genauso eine überhebliche Art, ihren Kunden gegenüber, an den Tag gelegt haben. Einige von denen haben keinen Job mehr oder zumindest nicht mehr den, auf den sie so stolz waren. 

Aber zum Glück habe ich auch gute Erfahrungen mit Siemensianern, allen voran unsere Vertretung vor Ort, sehr engagiert und bemüht. Die können auch nicht für Alles, sind ja schließlich nicht die ENTWICKLER! :TOOL:


----------



## vollmi (5 September 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> S hat den Löwenanteil weltweit was die Autamation angeht
> Wenn man mit einem Produkt nicht zufrieden ist, soll man sich was besseres suchen (wenn es überhaupt gibt).PUUUnkt



Wobei, warum hat sie den Löwenanteil?
Weil sie so gut sind?
Oder weil sie Konkurenz kaufen sobald sie gefährlich wird (ETM)?
Oder gar weil sie Manager von Kunden bestechen das der darauf besteht Siemens einzusetzen? Manager kauft sich Segeljacht mit Siemensgeld und besteht im gegenzug darauf das der Konzern den er leitet Siemens Produkte einsetzt? Da spielt es dann keine grosse Rolle mehr ob es was besseres gibt.

mfG René


----------

